# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central Hidroeléctrica de Serós

## sergi1907

Esta central se encuentra al final del Canal de Serós. Esto es lo que he encontrado en la Wikipedia.

"Al final del canal el agua entra en el interior de cuatro tuberías de 3 m de diámetro y 90 m de longitud. Están construidas con plancha de acero de 10 mm de espesor y conducen el agua hasta las turbinas situadas ya en el interior del edificio.

Las cuatro turbinas de eje vertical transforman la energía potencial del agua en energía cinética rotacional que a través de un eje vertical llega hasta los alternadores que generan la electricidad. Cada generador tiene una potencia de 11.150 kW.

Para poder transportar la electricidad a los lugares del consumo, situados en el área de Barcelona, ​se construyó uno de los parque eléctricos más importantes de la época que elevaban la tensión de la electricidad hasta los 110.000 voltios, que era la máxima tensión utilizada en Europa a aquel tiempo."

Unas fotos

He intentado fotografiar las tuberías pero ésto es lo único que he podido ver












El agua, después de la central, camino del Segre




Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi, pues si que genera electricidad esa central hidroeléctrica.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi ¿Esa central es la conocida como la Canadiense o es otra?

----------


## sergi1907

Es la misma, el nombre que pone en la entrada es Serós, pero se la conoce como la Canadiense.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Sergi por el reportaje... te metiste hasta en la cocina, como se suele decir!!
Un saludo y buenos fines de semana de rutas os pegáis.

----------


## maltcof

*Sergi1907* gracias por el reportaje, interesante.
Como bien comenta *REEGE* entraste bien bien...pillín.

¡Un saludo y gracias!

----------

